# wamt to build in-wall AV rack



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good morning ,

I want to build an in-wall AV rack. Did a quick search on google but did not find anything with step by step instruction. 

I am therefore seeking your help in that area. 

Thank you 


Alain


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think that you would make space for the rack when you're framing your wall. Then after the sheet rock is up you cut out the space for your rack and put it in place. Are you going to buy a rack and place it in the wall? Is it going in a closet or some other type of room - utility room?

Parts Express sells racks.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

mechman said:


> I would think that you would make space for the rack when you're framing your wall. Then after the sheet rock is up you cut out the space for your rack and put it in place. Are you going to buy a rack and place it in the wall? Is it going in a closet or some other type of room - utility room?
> 
> Parts Express sells racks.



I was thinking of building the rack within the wall with shelves but i will look at what parts-express have to offer , i need to cut out the opening since it is a finished room.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

apilon said:


> I was thinking of building the rack within the wall with shelves but i will look at what parts-express have to offer , i need to cut out the opening since it is a finished room.


Be careful cutting out the wall opening. You'll need to cut one stud (maybe two depending on how exact your placement needs to be) which means installing a header, king & jack studs, etc. If you're cutting into a load bearing wall, you'll need to provide proper temporary bracing, too. If you are not comfortable with general construction techniques, you should consult a professional for the framing part.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

If you don't have access to the back of the rack - you can also find some very nice racks that pull out from the wall and rotate to give you access to the back of your gear.

When framing be sure to size the opening correctly for finishing the opening. Leave yourself room to case or sheetrock the opening, and don't try to cut it too close. You can always add a trim piece to cover a slight gap between the rack and the wall opening.

I have a closet with full access to the back of the rack. I nstalled a Raxxess SK-24 rack that is working out great. You can configure the shelfs and rack mount components as necessary. They make lots of accesories. Raxess (chief Mfg) has a full line of pull out / rotate racks as well.


----------

